# Scary Incident



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm gonna follow Charles' lead and creating this thread as a warning of what my daughter just did to herself. That's right my 2 1/2 yr old daughter, not a fish. I was sitting on the couch with my laptop checking for new BCAquaria threads when the incident happened.

My daughter has a little stroller designed for dolls. She has been playing with it on and off this afternoon. All of a sudden she started crying, not a "i am dying screem", but a cry. When I looked up she was sitting in the stroller, no big deal she has done this before. I got up and looked from a different angle, she had the strap (that keeps the doll in the stroller) done up around her, and very, very tight. The more she tried to get it un done, the tighter it got. It was so tight I had trouble un doing by hand. I considered scissors as I could see a way of getting them in without injuring her, but I got it undone. 

After I got her out, I checked her legs and feet, they were pale, and cool and clammy to the touch. this tells me that the strap was tight enough to reduce her circulation. Now this strap is one that has a double "D" loop where you put the strap through both and double it back over and through. I didn't think it was possible or a 2 1/2 yr old to get one of those straps done up, and cinched up this tight, but she did. It is a reminder of how closely you need to watch infants.

When I picked up the laptop, she was pushing the stroller around, I did see her get into it, but didn't notice her doing up the strap.


Steve


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow,
being a father of 2 girls i can see how scary that must have been.
i hope nothing to bad happen to your daughter Steve.
thanks for sharing this as alot of parents take it for granted that kids toys are always safe..


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i would cut that strap off just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I am sure your daughter also learned from this and will be more cautious (at least for a little while). It certainly is scary, thankfully you were there at that time.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I would never have thought that, that could happen with a doll stroller. It was a good thing you were there! 

I hope she is doing OK.


----------

